# 745 remote problem...



## rocky (Jun 30, 2004)

I just got a 745i. I am somewhat new to it, having only driven it a few miles. I tried to open the trunk with the remote. (This has worked fine in the past). I think I may have lightly hit the panic button first. Well, nothing happened. So, I looked at what I was pressing and made certain I hit the trunk remote button. Yes, I did. I held it down a few seconds. Nothing. I tried again nothing. I tried all of the other functions - lock, unlock, etc. Nothing. In desperation, I took out the key from the FOB and opened the door manually, turning off the alarm. 

I went outside. closed the door . Feeling a bit "adventuresome", I used the remote to lock the car, unlock it, and open the trunk. Everything has worked seamlessly since today.

I called the dealer who said I could bring it and wait a couple hours sometime to check the computer readout to see if an error condition was reported or I could just see if it happened again.

Did I inadvertently put the remote in some weird state? So, has this happened to anyone or does anyone have any ideas on the cause?


----------



## drbmw (Oct 12, 2003)

rocky said:


> I just got a 745i. I am somewhat new to it, having only driven it a few miles. I tried to open the trunk with the remote. (This has worked fine in the past). I think I may have lightly hit the panic button first. Well, nothing happened. So, I looked at what I was pressing and made certain I hit the trunk remote button. Yes, I did. I held it down a few seconds. Nothing. I tried again nothing. I tried all of the other functions - lock, unlock, etc. Nothing. In desperation, I took out the key from the FOB and opened the door manually, turning off the alarm.
> 
> I went outside. closed the door . Feeling a bit "adventuresome", I used the remote to lock the car, unlock it, and open the trunk. Everything has worked seamlessly since today.
> 
> ...


It sounds like the panic mode disabled the rest of the remote functions. When you accidentlly hit the panic button, the other functions are disabled. By turning off the panic siren, you reset the remote. I don't know if this is it for sure, but it sounds like that's what happened. To test it out, hit the panic button again, and then try the other remote functions again.


----------



## 'Cane (Jun 16, 2003)

Did you accidentally lock the trunk form inside the center console?


----------

